# Carvin Ebony Kiesel Edition SCB6



## Garnoch (Oct 1, 2014)

The day Jeff Kiesel announced his Kiesel Editions at Carvin, I contacted him and said that since getting my first Carvin, I had tried several times to get the okay on a black ebony top and been turned down every time, and I wondered if he's be willing to build a CS6 for me like that as a Kiesel Edition. All I'd request is an M22SD in the bridge position and he could basically have free reign on everything else, have fun with it. He got back to me that night and said he yes but wanted to build me a SCB6 like that instead. I had considered both and already had a CS6 so I said yeah! We went back and forth on a few things over the next week or so and I committed on March 19th, paying in full.

After a couple weeks, he sent me a picture of the back of the neck, finding out he was going with walnut and black limba. That probably meant the body would be one of those sandwiched between ebony. He said he was going to do a light laminate in between for the contrast. He also recommended not adding a second pickup and only adding an inlay only on the 12th fret to show off the ebony. Although I like two pickups, I'd always wanted a guitar like that and figured this was the perfect one to do it on so I agreed. I mentioned maybe doing no inlays in that case, but he say the contrast would be nice and balance with a white logo on the headstock. I said, do your thing.

Then things really slowed down. I hadn't heard from him in quite a while. It turns out he was having a hard time finding ebony large enough and black enough. His dad got involved and they spent months tracking down the right ebony. Every time they thought they had it, it wasn't right. I can't thank both of them enough for not giving up. This picture was finally sent to me and it was the first time I knew for sure it was going to become a reality.







A while later Jeff told me to check out his Facebook page and there was a video of the body be cut. I still wasn't sure what the body was going to be though because I could really just see the top in the video. He teased me a few times saying he had it all picked out but didn't send a picture. I was enjoying the anticipation so I never bothered asking. I assumed walnut or black limba. Then he sent a few phone pics, including this cross section, which let me know he'd chosen black limba.






Over the next few weeks he sent a few more pictures, showing it too me glossy after an initial coat and recommending it be satin because it kind of looked like plastic in person when it was shiny. He showed me different hardware against it and recommended black. I agree in both cases, and said, do your thing and have fun.

Another week or so and he tells me he has a surprise for me. He went ahead and did something he originally told me Carvin doesn't do, after I had asked about it because I didn't want plastic on the guitar. Ebony covers.....











He also told me he used actual maple between the ebony and black limba/walnut.

So after a little more time, and almost six and a half months mostly because of scouring the globe for wood, he tells me it's done. He says it's going to be hard to part with. He says he doesn't want to ship it yet though because he wants to do a photo shoot. Do your thing, Jeff.

One or two days later, I get these pics.....































I'm blown away of course. It may not be for everyone, but it was beyond what I had hoped for. I wish I could have other versions too though. I want one with no inlays. I want one with inlays. I want one with another pickup. I want one with a black logo. The list goes on and on. but I also wanted this one. And I was thrilled. Everyone has their own preferences so some will wish it had this or that. If I could have a fleet of these things, I'd agree, but for having just one and considering the guitars and setups I already have, this is perfection.

I was fine waiting and letting him have fun and get it right and just make it actually happen, but waiting for UPS to deliver it was hell. It showed up today. I took my time opening it. Man was I nervous. I was worried it wouldn't live up to the beauty shots, but I was wrong. I was surprised that pictures don't so it justice. I was also very worried that I wouldn't actually care for the SCB shape in person. I was VERY wrong about that. Man is it beautiful in person and incredibly comfortable. Pictures don't do it justice either.

I would absolutely order another now. This is my second Carvin in satin, but this one feels very different, much more impressive. Even my daughter commented on it. I was a little worried about the weight too, but not overly so because I don't mind a heavy guitar, but a lot of people commented on how heavy it must be. Jeff didn't know how heavy it was but said it didn't feel heavy at all. Man was he right. It's perfect... 8 lbs. 

I can't thank Jeff, his dad, his craftsmen and everyone else at Carvin enough for making this happen for me. The Kiesels even "signed" the back of the headstock for me. 

Here are some indoor phone pics from tonight. maybe this weekend I'll take some outdoor shots like I've done for past NGDs.


----------



## asher (Oct 1, 2014)

That is absolutely positively fvcking drop dead stunningly gorgeous.


----------



## Underworld (Oct 1, 2014)

Damn. So hot in my pants right now!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 1, 2014)

Holy lord of all things holy... That is an absolutely incredible guitar. Coolest Carvin I have seen, no contest. I'm jealous, but congratulations, man.


----------



## rekab (Oct 1, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow. Beautiful guitar and a great story. Not many other companies that'd do something like this for a customer. Enjoy it, is a stunning Axe.


----------



## TeeWX (Oct 2, 2014)

Love Carvin as a whole. So glad they were able to get you your dream axe. Congrats!


----------



## larry (Oct 2, 2014)

single pickup..mmmmmm

ebony top..uuuuunnnnhhh

dat neck heel....hhhhhhnnnnngggggggg


----------



## Joh (Oct 2, 2014)

Damn good.


----------



## Taylord (Oct 2, 2014)

Insane man!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## decreebass (Oct 2, 2014)

I feel like Jeff should have worked on his signature a little before signing guitars lol - but nah man, that is stunning. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on how it plays and sounds. I'm gonna be gettin' me Kiesel in a little while - probably after NAMM.


----------



## Glosni (Oct 2, 2014)

Now that is one sexy guitar. Enjoy!


----------



## 7stg (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, that is an amazing guitar.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 2, 2014)

That is simply perfect. It came out so well! I don't even want to think what this would have cost from a private luthier. >$5000 easily! Once again, Carvin proves you get way more bang for your buck than just about any other place.


----------



## downburst82 (Oct 2, 2014)

So AWESOME!!! (though for some reason I would love to see a single-coil in the neck..is that weird?)

Are you allowed to discuss roughly what you paid? From what I understand most keisel editions come in around $3000ish? (I could be wrong) considering the hard to source ebony did that add considerably to the final cost?

Congrats on an EPIC guitar!!


----------



## Possessed (Oct 2, 2014)

How does the thick Ebony top effect the overall sound?


----------



## GXPO (Oct 2, 2014)

That is so awesome. HNGD! 

Can someone educate me as to what this Kiesel edition business is?


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 2, 2014)

jeff is a wizard for sure.
that is one of the coolest guitars I've seen.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 2, 2014)

Definitely my favorite Carvin ever. Congrats and HNGD!


----------



## ferret (Oct 2, 2014)

Love this. Love the SCBs, love it in ebony. If we were both accurate weighing, you came in lighter weight than my walnut beast too.

I think I like your photos a bit better than Carvin's, they seem to have a greenish tint.



GXPO said:


> Can someone educate me as to what this Kiesel edition business is?



Roughly: Take any model and it's base price, add $2000. Nearly every option you could want included from there, with a 5 pc body/headstock (Top and back woods with thin layers between), and Jeff himself (And sometimes his dad I believe) build it and sign it.


----------



## GXPO (Oct 2, 2014)

ferret said:


> Roughly: Take any model and it's base price, add $2000. Nearly every option you could want included from there, with a 5 pc body/headstock (Top and back woods with thin layers between), and Jeff himself (And sometimes his dad I believe) build it and sign it.



That's interesting... I'm not sure that alone is worth the $2000 but I suppose for the personalised service and anything goes attitude that comes with it, it would be fun to play around with. Some great guitars coming out of it either way.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Oct 2, 2014)

Goddamn Carvin is awesome!


----------



## Tyler (Oct 2, 2014)

I love it! HNGD


----------



## Garnoch (Oct 2, 2014)

decreebass said:


> I feel like Jeff should have worked on his signature a little before signing guitars lol - but nah man, that is stunning. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on how it plays and sounds. I'm gonna be gettin' me Kiesel in a little while - probably after NAMM.



Ha, yeah. I've seen his and his dad's signature before on others, and like Appollyon, supposedly Jeff's son too, but I see two squiggles and a dot, so I have no idea what is what haha.



downburst82 said:


> So AWESOME!!! (though for some reason I would love to see a single-coil in the neck..is that weird?)
> 
> Are you allowed to discuss roughly what you paid? From what I understand most keisel editions come in around $3000ish? (I could be wrong) considering the hard to source ebony did that add considerably to the final cost?
> 
> Congrats on an EPIC guitar!!



Jeff had mentioned a couple of times the cost on Facebook so I don't see why not. It was the standard $3,000. Luckily I paid in full before he started work. I have no idea if he would charge the same now because in the beginning he did mention things that could be added charges. You'd never find this for $3,000 from independent luthiers, Someone on Facebook said it reminded him of a Knaggs. Have you seen Knaggs' prices?

"X" approved! That actually means a lot X-Mann. Thanks. 

Here's the cross section.....


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 2, 2014)

That is a beast. I would love to see Carvin offer a model like this in the 27" scale length of their ERGs.


----------



## slim231990 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sick man hngd


----------



## vilk (Oct 2, 2014)

Dude... oh, dude... the guitar!... i mean... piojopijpijpoijpoijpoji


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 2, 2014)

Happy NGD!!!! $3000 for a guitar of that quality in such a quick time is outstanding. 

The ebony is pitch black, the joinery is perfect and the rest of the wood is very figured. I hope it plays and sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 2, 2014)

I saw Kiesel post this on FB. You sir are a lucky man.


----------



## Garnoch (Oct 2, 2014)

So a lot of people thought it's be a really heavy guitar, but it's 8 lbs. I was actually surprised by how small the guitar is. I love the SCB in general so much better than before seeing it in person. I took some family shots to show why it doesn't weigh a ton, in addition to the bezels....


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Oct 2, 2014)

The quality on that looks absolutely ridiculous. Holy. Shit. So stoked for my Carvin now!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 2, 2014)

You're a very lucky man to get such a piece of ebony.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Oct 2, 2014)

I realize I'm a little late to the party, but that is a work of art. HNGD, man. You've helped increase my Carvin SCB GAS tenfold. Thank you!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 2, 2014)

I love this so much


----------



## Garnoch (Oct 4, 2014)

I&#8217;ve had some time with the guitar now so here are my thoughts on the new Carvin SCB6 design, the &#8220;Kiesel Edition&#8221; and on the M22SD pickup.

I&#8217;ll start out by saying I have two Carvins in addition to the SCB6, a 22 fret CS6 with an S22 bridge pickup and a 24 fret DC600 with a C22 bridge pickup. I&#8217;ll also say I prefer 22 fret guitars for a few reasons. 22 frets is the reason I originally asked Jeff Kiesel to do a CS6, even though I also wanted a SCB6. For those that don&#8217;t know, Jeff is the grandson of Carvin founder Lowell Kiesel He followed his grandfather and father into the company, and just this year, Jeff&#8217;s son started working there as well. 

The SCB6
Jeff announced this new design of his earlier this year. I was nervous I wouldn&#8217;t like this new model in person, but I actually like it way more than I did in any pictures. It&#8217;s a great size and weight and just beautiful in person. It&#8217;s extremely comfortable to hold and to play. But&#8230; I won&#8217;t buy another with 24 frets. Been there, don&#8217;t that. I&#8217;d buy a few though if they started making a 22 fret variant.

The Kiesel Edition
Jeff announced the Kiesel Edition in March. These guitars would be more detailed with front and back wood with a thin layer in between and a 5-piece neck. The cost would be $2000 on top of the base model&#8217;s cost. That would cover most if not all extras and Jeff would be integral in the building process, including hand picking your wood. He would also keep in touch personally, send pics throughout the build process and sign it.

The process itself was very fun. Was it worth it? It was for me for two reasons. One, I got a guitar that exceeded what I&#8217;ve wanted for a long time. Two, the finish, the attention to detail and the set up are better than anything I have or have played. Here&#8217;s how I&#8217;ve kind of rated my guitars in my head based on guitars I&#8217;ve played. My DC600 is on par with my ESP, I would have called them 99% perfect. My CS6 is are hair above so I called that 100%. I have three South Korean guitars, two LTDs and one Schecter. I&#8217;ve heard great things about South Korean guitars and I agree with it all because unless I just got lucky, all three of them are just about as good as the ESP, so lets call them 97%. My old Peavy and Gibson I&#8217;d call 80% and 90% perfect respectively. I have an Ovation that I would call 50% an a Chinese Schecter at work that I&#8217;d call 30%.

Now here&#8217;s the problem. The Kiesel Edition is beyond any of them, so I have to change all that above in my head because this is the best guitar I&#8217;ve ever laid my hands on. It looks and feels like it&#8217;s one piece of wood. I know that sounds obvious but there&#8217;s something different about it, even over my other two satin finished guitars. My daughter even commented on it. And the wood choices, holy crap. My CS6 and DC600 wood choices were close to what I wanted and expected, and I was very happy, but Jeff knew exactly what I was after and by far exceeded my expectations, even when I wasn&#8217;t sure when looking at cell phone pics. I thought the fret job was very very good on my DC600 and ESP and great on my CS6, but this Kiesel is simply outstanding. Basically no neck relief, if it were any straighter I&#8217;d wonder if it was back bowed, yet I have to attack the stings hard to get any buzz at all even though the action is freakin&#8217; low. I&#8217;ve been impressed with a couple of my other guitars, but this one made me throw out some expletives. I fully expected to do a full setup on it after letting it settle and didn&#8217;t expect it to be any better than the other Carvins. Maybe I just got lucky, who knows, but I&#8217;m beyond impressed.

The M22SD Pickup
Wow. This will be the pickup in my next guitar too, probably another CS6 but much simplified (Unless I can talk Jeff into taking my money for something else haha). There used to be talk about Carvin pickups being crap, and sometimes there still is, but mostly in the past couple years, I&#8217;ve read a lot of people being very surprised about how good they are. I know I am. Regardless of which ones, I&#8217;m blown away by the clarity and note separation, like seriously surprised - especially with the S22, which is a killer pickup for some good old rock. I love jamming ACDC on my CS6. I&#8217;m not even close to as good of a player as most of you I&#8217;m sure. I do it for fun. But I do have good ears, it&#8217;s what I do for a living, without them I&#8217;d be broke, so hearing the S22 is always a pleasure to me.

I&#8217;m not sure how to explain the C22 pickup. It isn&#8217;t perfect for ACDC nor Thrash, yet can get away with doing both. I guess that says it, the C22 is a good generic workhorse. I actually won&#8217;t get another C22 though, but I do want another guitar with S22s. The M22SD though? Man, I could easily just rip out all my EMGs right now. I actually like the newer EMG Het Set for that kind of music, but I love the M22SD. Dial that sucker back and I actually enjoy ACDC on it more than I do the C22 even. Maybe the M22SD is the workhorse then.

Tone Report
I realize a lot of people don&#8217;t buy into tone wood so I&#8217;ve stayed away from those debates, but I guess I&#8217;ll give my take on it so I can talk about this guitar. I do believe wood makes a difference. Mainly because I&#8217;ve taken the same pickups and swapped them in and out of different guitars and could clearly hear a difference. Also, for some reason, every time I play a mahogany guitar, especially with a maple top, I fall in love with it. That could be chance though. But, I can get a different sound from different types of strings too. Also, a much bigger difference is created with your amp and pedals and speakers, etc. So does it make a difference in the grand scheme of things. Not really. I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s a big deal, but I do think it is a factor.

That being said though, I&#8217;ve never played the M22SD pickup at all, and I&#8217;ve never heard any pickup in a body made out of ebony and black limba with a walnut neck. I&#8217;ll have to update this after my next guitar, which I plan on having this bridge pickup with a mahogany body and maple top. I&#8217;ve already said I loved the sound I heard. My assumption though is based on other guitars and heavily based on how this guitar sounds acoustically compared to others acoustically.

When I first strummed it, it sounded noticeably different from any of my other guitars. I have other guitars made out out mahogany/maple, mahogany, adler, ash, basswood and koa. This guitar had a very sharp attack and was bright. When I plugged it in, I wasn&#8217;t surprised by the tone. I was blown away by the sound, but the tone was exactly what I expected. It was on the bright side, cutting really well without being annoying and had a sharp attack. It also has a nice bottom without being muddy at all. The bottom end was similar to the C22 but not as full as the S22. I actually dialed back the tone knob and loved it even more. I&#8217;m very, very happy with the sound I&#8217;m getting out this guitar. I had them install my own strings though and put cobalts on it. My next set won&#8217;t be cobalts since the guitar is already on the bright side. I&#8217;ll then see what I like more. Also, the tone knob is a push/pull coil splitter - again, very cool sounds.

Although most of the order may be obvious, here it basically is&#8230;.

Carvin SCB6
Black Limba Body
Ebony Top & Back
Ebony Top & Back Headstock
Maple Layer
5-Piece Walnut/Black Limba Neck
Thinner Neck Profile
Ebony Fretboard
Clear Satin Finish
Ebony Truss Rod & Electronics Covers (Tung Oil Finish)
Stainless Medium Jumbo Frets
12th Fret MOP Diamond Inlay
No Neck Pickup
M22SD Bridge Pickup
Black Hardware with Push/Pull Coil Splitting Tone Knob
Hipshot Bridge


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 4, 2014)

That is cool as .....


----------



## Rakija (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, holy shit. This is ....ing beautiful. May I ask the price good sir?

Nevermind, saw it ^


----------



## Watty (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks like he did a great job; not sure I would pay that much for a Carvin, but your review was fairly glowing. The limba and ebony sure play nice together color wise.

My only gripe is that he used a second piece of that ebony on the back...I consider that a waste, but to each his own.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 4, 2014)

Dude.... just dude... 


Perfect wood choices. Perfect look. Metal as f*ck. So much win. This gets a fist bump, man, congrats!


----------



## Kunu (Oct 4, 2014)

One of the best looking Carvins I have ever seen! Less is more


----------



## Garnoch (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks, guys.

As of yesterday, it was announced that all Kiesel Editions now come with wood back plates. Jeff Kiesel has ebony and zebra wood plates made as of now.


----------



## frahmans (Oct 4, 2014)

That neck and top man. hNgD


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake (Oct 4, 2014)

Took 3 tries and a good 10 minutes to really soak in those pics. Congrats.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't even know what to comment anymore. I love that thing. I saw up on Jeff's Facebook and I almost shat my pants. I saw an NGD for it here, and shat my pants twice. It's kind of nuts that that thing has the Carvin name on it. I am thoroughly surprised. Beautiful. Enjoy it dude! I am super jealous!


----------



## -DTP- (Oct 5, 2014)

one of the coolest guitars I've ever seen. HNGD dude!


----------



## TraE (Oct 6, 2014)

Incredible man.. truly a piece of art.


----------



## Benjyy (Oct 6, 2014)

Awesome guitar!


----------



## Garnoch (Oct 6, 2014)

I promised outdoor pics......


----------



## b7string (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow!!!! This is truly a stunning piece. I am not really a fan of Carvins... but this... this... wow.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 7, 2014)

I thought I had commented on this one already but I guess my post never went through!  GORGEOUS guitar man, I really love how that turned out!  Only thing I'm not a fan of, as others have mentioned, is the signature on the headstock.  Not against having the builder sign it as that's a nice personal touch, but the way it's signed looks a little sloppy and detracts from an otherwise amazing piece of work, again IMHO.  Wish either he'd modify his signature so it looked a little nicer or printed out his name instead, if I ordered one I'd have to specify that for sure as the little squiggle for the second half of the signature would drive me bananas. 

I'm curious since Carvins normally ship with rather thin control plates, did he make the route deeper for the control cavity plates when he was building these? I'm just wondering as folks who have had wooden plates placed over their electronics cavities on other guitars where the plate was too thin, the expansion/contraction over time can lead to either not being able to get the plate off or having the screw holes crack if it's too thin and it contracts. Just something to think about, I offered to send Jeff a picture of the matching wooden plates on my Private Stock so he could see what I was talking about (the PRS wooden plates are 2-3x as thick as the standard plastic ones that come on models with normal plastic plates) as I was genuinely worried folks might decide a few months down the road they wanted to swap pickups and could end up with a surprise due to humidity/temp changes in their region making that difficult to remove later. 

Anywho, all of that aside, I think you got a killer piece for the price! Bummer about the wait but it looks like the end result was worth it! I have been contemplating doing a build with Jeff, just trying to figure out which model to go for as I still want to spec out an HH2 but I don't think that's a guitar I'd want to drop $3K on when the specs I'd need are pretty plain by comparison. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 7, 2014)

HHHHHHHNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!


----------



## Bear R. (Oct 8, 2014)

Terrible sig...beautiful guitar..like no other "of coarse"...HNGD..
God Bless ya..Barry..


----------



## Cobhc221 (Oct 10, 2014)

Carvmachine!


----------



## Gango79 (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats man...I love it...great job at Carvin...I'm sincere I've never really loved the shapes of carvin but I must admit that this is absolutely fabulous


----------



## Garnoch (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I have to say, I've never enjoyed a guitar this much. Not just the looks and not just that I'm really loving the sound of this thing, but the look and feel of this model blows away the pictures I've seen of it on the web. I've already said I wasn't 100% sure what'd I'd think of this model in person... man, is it nice. Anyway, here're some HDR pics that I hadn't posted but think are interesting looking....


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 13, 2014)

Dig the outdoor pics too! That is a seriously tasty guitar!  Congrats again dude, she came out great. I wasn't originally a big fan of the SCB model but honestly it's growing on me more and more.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats bro this thing is pretty damn amazing!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 15, 2014)

gfdhgdf said:


> Can someone educate me as to what this Kiesel edition business is?



Jeff Kiesel is the grandson (or great grandson? I forget where they are in the lineage now... ) of the guy who started Carvin. The Kiesel Edition guitars are typically fancier guitars based on standard Carvin models (although I guess that's just based on specs you choose) that are built by Jeff Kiesel instead of the standard production route. This basically allows you to request options you couldn't normally get via their standard custom shop, similar to PRS production guitars and Private Stock guitars if that makes sense. I think the upcharge was like $1K or $2K on top of typical model price, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but I believe it was closer to the higher end of that scale. 

Seems like Jeff is very enthusiastic about his builds and will entertain a lot of unique options so honestly unless you're opposed to spending $2500+ on a Carvin, it's not a bad way to go if you're looking for the small luthier-type experience but a higher guarantee of delivery. That being said, I sincerely hope that Jeff is smart about this and knows approximately how many he can actually build himself so he doesn't start accepting a bunch of slots for Kiesel builds and then this turns into the (insert lack-luster luthier here) of the week deal all over again.  I think Jeff is a smart dude and he knows the market could use something like this, and I thought I saw him post on his FB page that "a slot has opened for a Kiesel build" so I'm hoping he's paring it down to simply what he knows he has time to build and what he can't, thus avoiding any backlog-related issues with buyers getting antsy/upset about delays.


----------



## Garnoch (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, Jeff did say a slot opened up, but what he didn't say is that there is now a waiting list. I think it's up to 8 weeks now before he starts it but i could be wrong. So at least he's pacing himself.

If I remember correctly, Jeff announced on Facebook in March that he was going to start doing this. I believe he had showed off one that he had built and basically said, okay here's what I'm doing and what you can expect. He made it sound like you would contact and deal with him directly via FB. You'd choose whatever model and features you want. A KE would be $2000 on top of the base model's price (the model with no fact tops) and would include a 5 piece body and a 5 piece neck. The matching top and back wood would also match both sides of the headstock. He sends pics of the build to you throughout the process via FB and he will sign it if you want him to.

HighGain, also, I'm not sue if he made the cavity deeper, sorry.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 15, 2014)

Garnoch said:


> Yeah, Jeff did say a slot opened up, but what he didn't say is that there is now a waiting list. I think it's up to 8 weeks now before he starts it but i could be wrong. So at least he's pacing himself.
> 
> If I remember correctly, Jeff announced on Facebook in March that he was going to start doing this. I believe he had showed off one that he had built and basically said, okay here's what I'm doing and what you can expect. He made it sound like you would contact and deal with him directly via FB. You'd choose whatever model and features you want. A KE would be $2000 on top of the base model's price (the model with no fact tops) and would include a 5 piece body and a 5 piece neck. The matching top and back wood would also match both sides of the headstock. He sends pics of the build to you throughout the process via FB and he will sign it if you want him to.
> 
> HighGain, also, I'm not sue if he made the cavity deeper, sorry.



Ha, there you go! Thanks for the extra info, I too am curious about potentially ordering one of these but now it's going to be a little bit as I still have some other stuff to cover.  The clarification is appreciated though, I was curious if the $2K was base model + wood material and then added on top or if it was strictly the base model + $2K, so that's good to know. I keep going back and forth on what model I would order, leaning towards an HH2 since I REALLY want one but I feel like a Kiesel Edition wouldn't be justifiable (to me at least ) for what you would get out of it since there's no headstock and other than adding a maple back, there isn't any appreciable difference for me to add the $2K to that model. Yours came out great though, I'd love to try out on of the SCB models to see how I get along with it!


----------



## Oreo-Tan (Oct 15, 2014)

...EHRMEGERD, DAT GUITAR DOE. 

HNGD, man! Enjoy it~


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 15, 2014)

Perfect is the only word I can think of


----------



## schecter_c7 (Oct 15, 2014)

Carvin has been putting out such great stuff lately. I've been wondering if they would do an ebony top on request. Congrats man!


----------



## IanCBoss (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## IanCBoss (Oct 16, 2014)

I will give you my first child for this guitar.


----------



## Jason2112 (Oct 17, 2014)

That's a beautiful guitar for sure but I still can't wrap my head around the layered wood look on the SCB. I guess I'm just used to seeing drop tops and wrap finishes that this looks so foreign to me. HNGD!


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 18, 2014)

This is not helping my Carvin gas!


----------



## Purelojik (Oct 20, 2014)

that little maple veneer between the ebony and limba was something iw as gona try on my ebony build. seeing it now i def am gonna do it. it looks so classy. 


but that signature doe....


----------



## gunch (Oct 20, 2014)

I want a DC-600 like that


----------



## Garnoch (Oct 27, 2014)

Trying out some ebony and zebra wood knobs.....


----------



## noUser01 (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't even begin to describe how jealous I am! That's fantastic! I'm tempted to get one myself with a few personal touches... Congratulations man, Jeff and the gang really hit a home run with this one!


----------



## dtp3347 (Oct 28, 2014)

Those upward facing outdoor pictures of this guy made me think of the obelisk from 2001 A Space Odyssey. Again amazing guitar...one of the few that every time I see pictures of it again I say "wow"


----------

